# GTR R35 Cat-D question



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Haven't been on here for a while as I've been pumping my money into my Evo X for the last few years..

Anyways, I still have a thing for skylines and I'm off to view a MY09 GTR in white tomorrow, apparently it has only had cosmetic damage and is now sorted apart from a fan issue.

Its forsale for 26k.

Any advice would be appreciated

thanks

spike.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you should put a link up of the car. That way forum members may even know the car.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

r32r33r34r35 said:


> I think you should put a link up of the car. That way forum members may even know the car.


no theres no point, car is in Germany and I don't wan the potential seller getting the hump, before I've even tipped up, but thanks for the offer :thumbsup:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

spikem603 said:


> no theres no point, car is in Germany and I don't wan the potential seller getting the hump, before I've even tipped up, but thanks for the offer :thumbsup:


Well how do you expect advice then? Why even post. 

Um.. I'd like advice on a R35 GTR. Should I buy it or not.

Thats how your post sounds. People need more info if you want help ffs.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Well how do you expect advice then? Why even post.
> 
> Um.. I'd like advice on a R35 GTR. Should I buy it or not.
> 
> Thats how your post sounds. People need more info if you want help ffs.


because you obviously miss-understood what I meant, I would like advice on buying a CAT-D GTR, I didn't ask "does anyone know this car"? did I?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

spikem603 said:


> because you obviously miss-understood what I meant, I would like advice on buying a CAT-D GTR, I didn't ask "does anyone know this car"? did I?


Yes, but with no info how do you expect anyone to give you advice.

Guy walks in to see a doctor. 
Guy says 'I'm sick'
Doctor says 'Tell me whats wrong'
Guy says 'I can't in case somelse has it'
Doctor says 'How can I help you if you wont tell me whats wrong'
Guy says 'I did I'm sick, why can't you help?'

With no info mate we can't help. What sort of damage, were was it repaired, what was replaced, how was it damaged.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

try to find out what exactly what repaired on the car mate. maybe take a professional with you who can check out the quality of repair..

would be better if you just post the link, you want as much info as you can possible on the car and someone here may well know the car....

its better for the customer to get the hump , rather than you ending up with a lemon?


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Yes, but with no info how do you expect anyone to give you advice.
> 
> Guy walks in to see a doctor.
> Guy says 'I'm sick'
> ...


Tomorrow I am going to view a CAT-D GTR, its for sale for 26k, the guy who is selling it is saying it had only light damage to the front end, so far he hasn't provided any photos etc.. as he I only got in touch with him today and his car is in Germany and he is in UK until tomoz. 

What I'm really asking is... would you touch a stage 1 MY09 Cat-D GTR that is for sale for 25k? 

Sorry, maybe I should have included a better explanation in my initial post


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

euroexports said:


> try to find out what exactly what repaired on the car mate. maybe take a professional with you who can check out the quality of repair..
> 
> would be better if you just post the link, you want as much info as you can possible on the car and someone here may well know the car....
> 
> its better for the customer to get the hump , rather than you ending up with a lemon?


 + 1


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

euroexports said:


> try to find out what exactly what repaired on the car mate. maybe take a professional with you who can check out the quality of repair..
> 
> would be better if you just post the link, you want as much info as you can possible on the car and someone here may well know the car....
> 
> its better for the customer to get the hump , rather than you ending up with a lemon?


yeah thats good advice :thumbsup: the issue is we are both in army staioned in Germany, he has posted his car for sale on a local community group on facebook, the for sale advert is not very detailed at all, but I am very local only 15 miles away from where he is, so rather than beat around the bush I viewed the photos and got straight to the point saying "i'm very interseted, will come and see the car tomorrow" because I think it looks like a good deal and I dont want anyone else to beat me to it. 

So all I am asking is...... Cat-D MY09 GTR for 26k, is it worth it? in the Evo world (what I'm more used to) a Cat-D isnt that bad, but I have no experience with R35 GTR's, thats why I smashed up this post. 

The only thing the guy has said is that it had just front end light cosmetic damage to the bumper and the fans.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

spikem603 said:


> The only thing the guy has said is that it had just front end light cosmetic damage to the bumper and the fans.


Well, he would say that wouldn't he?

It might be fine but that's very cheap to be honest, like euroexports says, you really need to find out exactly what happened to it and how it was repaired. I'd be wary, to say the least. If it was such light damage, why so cheap?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Most repairers will try and gloss over the level of damage.

First question is to ask for pictures of the car before it was repaired.

Regarding the price, the condition of the brakes and tyres is just as important on a previously damaged car as a mint one.

Lastly the mileage.

Check the for sale section here, there was a nice 09 car sold a couple of months ago for £30K with no damage and bout 40 K miles. Seller was Calumski or similar name.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, he would say that wouldn't he?
> 
> It might be fine but that's very cheap to be honest, like euroexports says, you really need to find out exactly what happened to it and how it was repaired. I'd be wary, to say the least. If it was such light damage, why so cheap?


exactly, cheapest ive seen catd is 30k

have a good look over the car, and GRILL him to find out EXACTLY why its cat d

C


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

will do guys :thumbsup:

I'll let you know how I get on, just been dying to to get into a GTR for ages, but you're right I need to becareful.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't buy the first and don't buy the cheapest! Remember, there will be others and paying a bit more for a good one in the first place may save you money long term over this one.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

spikem603 said:


> will do guys :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on, just been dying to to get into a GTR for ages, but you're right I need to becareful.


Exactly, you will turn up, and the cars immense looks will sell itself!!

BE CAREFUL and ask the questions bud, you are a savvy car guy I know, so play the game and check it out fully.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Exactly, you will turn up, and the cars immense looks will sell itself!!
> 
> BE CAREFUL and ask the questions bud, you are a savvy car guy I know, so play the game and check it out fully.


will do mate, i'll keep you informed :thumbsup:


----------



## mjonathan24 (Sep 26, 2013)

If he can't provide pictures of the damage and bills for the repair work then I would walk away.
However cat-d is just light damage, so if you think it's not hurt anything structurally and the repairs are of a high quality then give it a drive and if it's all good there then buy it!


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I just got back from viewing the car. 

The car had an accident 2 years ago, he had the invoices for the repair 15k worth, but no photos. 

The car had a few things that would need doing, there was a 20cm scratch on the passenger door, 3 alloys need refirbed, and the bottom of the front bumper had a small dent where it had been grounded coming down a ramp. 

Car goes well, is only stage 1 by Litchfield about 580bhp, not as fast as I thought it would be tbh. Has FSH by Lichfield too.

After some haggling I managed to knock him down to £23k

But I think I will leave it and look for a better example.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What is your budget?


----------



## Drifto_Damo (Oct 19, 2008)

My question is why bargain someone down if you're not going to buy the car? Better to be straight with the guy.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> What is your budget?


at the minute its only about 25-27k, hence me looking a Cat-d's but, I might just save up a few more months and get a decent one thats not been in an accident.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Drifto_Damo said:


> My question is why bargain someone down if you're not going to buy the car? Better to be straight with the guy.


Well that's your opinion, but I was almost set on buying it. It was on the drive home and discussing it with a mate who buys and sells cars for a living, I think its too much money for a car I might not be able to sell on in the future. 

The Guy also says the BFG office has his V5, which I find a bit strange because thy dont usually hold onto V5s and he only had one key for the car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> at the minute its only about 25-27k, hence me looking a Cat-d's but, I might just save up a few more months and get a decent one thats not been in an accident.


You cant buy a decent GTR for 25k-27k buddy. Save up or you'll regret it, as you'll just end up paying over 30k to put it a crap one right.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> You cant buy a decent GTR for 25k-27k buddy. Save up or you'll regret it, as you'll just end up paying over 30k to put it a crap one right.


yeah this is what my common sense is telling me to do :thumbsup: but.. someone is really interested in buying my Evo X for 18k and I'm just worried I'm gonna miss out on selling it. 

i'll just save up and have another look at some more in a few months.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> yeah this is what my common sense is telling me to do :thumbsup: but.. someone is really interested in buying my Evo X for 18k and I'm just worried I'm gonna miss out on selling it.
> 
> i'll just save up and have another look at some more in a few months.


Id let the X go, and get a runabout if you need a car.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Id let the X go, and get a runabout if you need a car.


thats what my missus has suggested I do, will be sad to see my X go though especially jumping into a banger! but its winter so I might just bite the bullet and do it


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> thats what my missus has suggested I do, will be sad to see my X go though especially jumping into a banger! but its winter so I might just bite the bullet and do it


Its a no brainer. If someone is offering you 18k for your X, then youve got to take it. 

You'll appreciate the new car more when it arrives as well


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Its a no brainer. If someone is offering you 18k for your X, then youve got to take it.
> 
> You'll appreciate the new car more when it arrives as well


yeah I know, I'm just gutted how much I've put into my X and what I'm gonna get back. Suppose Its my own daft fault tbh :bawling:


----------



## Drifto_Damo (Oct 19, 2008)

That wasn't intended to be offensive... You know where I was coming from. Tbh 23 is cheap regardless if it needs a few bits. That's R34 money.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Drifto_Damo said:


> That wasn't intended to be offensive... You know where I was coming from. Tbh 23 is cheap regardless if it needs a few bits. That's R34 money.


Its about the right money for a CAT D car. Around 30% off. By no means a bargain. 

I wouldnt have one anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just read this thread and I agree with Flynn.

Straining to buya GT-R so low in the budget scale you are looking at bent ones is a big mistake.
They cost a fair bit to repair and you don't know if the damage it has now is why it's Cat D or if it's had other work...

We are talking about a seriously high performance car that's capable of some serious speed and cornering.
I'd avoid an accident damaged one like the plague.

Save up more or sell your other car.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd be more worried about one key, lack of v5 and why he's willing to sell an R35 for 23k than I would it being a CatD.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Just read this thread and I agree with Flynn.
> 
> Straining to buya GT-R so low in the budget scale you are looking at bent ones is a big mistake.
> They cost a fair bit to repair and you don't know if the damage it has now is why it's Cat D or if it's had other work...
> ...


the car only had cosmetic damage, he has all the invoices for that, and all of the accident damage has been repaired 2 years ago. I know its cheap, I think if I did buy it I would always get my money back but the problem is finding someone that will buy it. 

I put 30k into my Evo X, no doubt I will put a lot of money into a GTR when I get one, thats another reason why I'm umming and arrring, its not very wise to put loads of money into a Cat D car.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'd be more worried about one key, lack of v5 and why he's willing to sell an R35 for 23k than I would it being a CatD.


Agreed!

Cat D if fixed properly just means the car is worth less. If you have your eyes open then all is fine.

Bits missing like keys is a worry. Documents missing, for me, is walking away time.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cris said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Cat D if fixed properly just means the car is worth less. If you have your eyes open then all is fine.
> 
> Bits missing like keys is a worry. Documents missing, for me, is walking away time.


He says when he bought the car 2 years ago he was only given one key. And he is saying the V5 is in our armys BFG office, which may be true but I've never heard of BFG holding onto V5's but maybe he is right?. I've asked him to go to the office and get a copy of the V5.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Drifto_Damo said:


> That wasn't intended to be offensive... You know where I was coming from. Tbh 23 is cheap regardless if it needs a few bits. That's R34 money.



haha have you seen what a decent r34 is going for nowadays.... in some cases more than some 35's.


decent 34's will be in the 40s in a few years I think


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you number plate checked the car?


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have you number plate checked the car?


I can't do it yet as its BFG'd and doesn't DVLA plates. He's getting me a copy of the V5 today or tomorrow.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I even history check cars I've bought for a grand. No brainer IMHO (it might have a loan secured against it apart from anything else).


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> I even history check cars I've bought for a grand. No brainer IMHO (it might have a loan secured against it apart from anything else).


Good point! you can get a check online for a tenner.. rac/aa etc

Spike, get it checked once you have the V5


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Good point! you can get a check online for a tenner.. rac/aa etc
> 
> Spike, get it checked once you have the V5


yeah defo will do


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> yeah defo will do


Ask Black Knight on MLR. He might do it for you if you pm and asked him nicely


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Ask Black Knight on MLR. He might do it for you if you pm and asked him nicely


good idea but I tried this with my evo x which is also BFG'd, no history comes up, just the model and date of 1st registration, colour etc..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> good idea but I tried this with my evo x which is also BFG'd, no history comes up, just the model and date of 1st registration, colour etc..


Indeed. If its been in Germany all its life, why would it have any UK history. It would be a good thing. Also, you can HPI on VIN mumber......

Anyway. Id leave it alone. Do you really want a car thats been damaged repaired? You can tell yourself it was only cosmetic, but you'll just kidding yourself. I dont care what anyone says, its going to have taken a big whack to get written off.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. If its been in Germany all its life, why would it have any UK history. It would be a good thing. Also, you can HPI on VIN mumber......
> 
> Anyway. Id leave it alone. Do you really want a car thats been damaged repaired? You can tell yourself it was only cosmetic, but you'll just kidding yourself. I dont care what anyone says, its going to have taken a big whack to get written off.


no you have a point, I dont think this car is a keeper or one I would invest anymore money into, but I've already had a few people on here asking for a link to the car as they are interested in it. Which got me thinking I could buy it for 23k and sell it for maybe a few grand more which would put me in a position to buy a better one sooner.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

As Im in the forces, and was in BFG for over 9 years. So, the V5 thing shouldn't be a real problem, as the BFG office talks to DVLA when re-registering the car so hopefully no dodgy dealings!!!
I have brought second hand cars in Germany(BFG'D) and have never been given a V5. As you should send that off with the paperwork (to the BFG office), the tear off strip for "Export notification" goes to DVLA. 
You should be able to do a VIN number check though.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> no you have a point, I dont think this car is a keeper or one I would invest anymore money into, but I've already had a few people on here asking for a link to the car as they are interested in it. Which got me thinking I could buy it for 23k and sell it for maybe a few grand more which would put me in a position to buy a better one sooner.


Up to you, but if its a dog and needs money spending on it, you'll hate it, and you'll not want another.


How many miles has it done? What year is it? What colour?


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Up to you, but if its a dog and needs money spending on it, you'll hate it, and you'll not want another.
> 
> 
> How many miles has it done? What year is it? What colour?


Its a White MY09 and has done 34k miles, black edition without sat nav. Its stunning, has the Y-pipe, KnN pannel filters and stage 1 Litchfield re-map. Sounds nice on full boost.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

andy g said:


> As Im in the forces, and was in BFG for over 9 years. So, the V5 thing shouldn't be a real problem, as the BFG office talks to DVLA when re-registering the car so hopefully no dodgy dealings!!!
> I have brought second hand cars in Germany(BFG'D) and have never been given a V5. As you should send that off with the paperwork (to the BFG office), the tear off strip for "Export notification" goes to DVLA.
> You should be able to do a VIN number check though.


Every time I have bought a car from the UK thats been 1st registered with DVLA i have never had to send off the V5 to BFG, i have always kept hold of it. Is it correct that BFG keep hold of your V5? because I find that strange??


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> Its a White MY09 and has done 34k miles, black edition without sat nav. Its stunning, has the Y-pipe, KnN pannel filters and stage 1 Litchfield re-map. Sounds nice on full boost.


Its it definatly Cat D and not Cat C? Have you had it on a ramp?

A good rule of thumb when buying a car, is not to buy the cheapest one out there. Literally scraping the bottom of the barrel.

You viewed the car and decided you didnt want it, and because youve had a few message off other people wanting to look at it, you want it again.

Just buy a good one to start with and be done with it


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Its it definatly Cat D and not Cat C? Have you had it on a ramp?
> 
> A good rule of thumb when buying a car, is not to buy the cheapest one out there. Literally scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> ...


yes I thought that initially too, but I think the real reason this guy is selling it so cheap is because he is getting medically discharged out the army very soon, he is young and went to buy a house for his family in UK, he said his mortage has been accepted but he still has 22k outstanding on a personal loan for the GTR which he needs to clear sharpish, as he can't afford both. That's what he told me anyways, and after speaking with the guy for a while I believe his story. 

He paid 32k for this car just under 2 years ago, but has hardly driven it due to being away a lot and in Afgan.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Why doesn't he just bring it home and sell it here then?


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Why doesn't he just bring it home and sell it here then?


Because then he has to Tax it, insure it and get UK insurance which costs a fortune, Its a different world over here mate, we get cheap fuel, insurance and we don't pay for MOT or road tax at all.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

saw this on facebook


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

spikem603 said:


> Because then he has to Tax it, insure it and get UK insurance which costs a fortune, Its a different world over here mate, we get cheap fuel, insurance and we don't pay for MOT or road tax at all.


You buggers get all that . Honestly the UK gov takes the piss sometimes. Do you get similar to our health care ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> saw this on facebook


The car?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> You buggers get all that . Honestly the UK gov takes the piss sometimes. Do you get similar to our health care ?


Given that he could get killed defending idiots like us, we'll let him off with the cheap stuff eh?:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Still £1.40 per litre or daily bombings. I guess £1.40 wins


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

okay... long shot but very strange??

We checked the chassis number against for the black stickers which are on every pannel against the cars BFG Form 73 (which is the log book in Germany) 

The chassis numbers are different?? why?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

spikem603 said:


> okay... long shot but very strange??
> 
> We checked the chassis number against for the black stickers which are on every pannel against the cars BFG Form 73 (which is the log book in Germany)
> 
> The chassis numbers are different?? why?


It's a ringer! Honestly mate, walk away from it.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> okay... long shot but very strange??
> 
> We checked the chassis number against for the black stickers which are on every pannel against the cars BFG Form 73 (which is the log book in Germany)
> 
> The chassis numbers are different?? why?


Eh? Because it been in a massive crash and panels have been replaced.

Its a CAT D car!

Does it match the chassis number under the small panel on the left hand side, under the bonnet



TAZZMAXX said:


> It's a ringer!


No it isnt. It will just have had new panels, so they wont match the chassis number on the plate. A ringed car is a whole different thing


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Eh? Because it been in a massive crash and panels have been replaced.
> 
> Its a CAT D car!


but shouldn't they stick on the black stickers with the correct chassis number? 

I'm gonna ask him to send me a photo of the chassis plate and see if it matches the the BFG log book.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sounds like it has had a lot of work....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> but shouldn't they stick on the black stickers with the correct chassis number?
> 
> I'm gonna ask him to send me a photo of the chassis plate and see if it matches the the BFG log book.


Not really. Not if its been repaired on the cheap. Probably used second hand panels. 

Youve come on here to ask for advice. Everyone is telling you to walk away. You dont seem to be listening to the advice


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Not really. Not if its been repaired on the cheap. Probably used second hand panels.
> 
> Youve come on here to ask for advice. Everyone is telling you to walk away. You dont seem to be listening to the advice


I'm probably gonna walk away but one of my good mates is interested in it, thats why I would like to know the facts. 

I really appreciate everyone's advice BTW, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> I'm probably gonna walk away but one of my good mates is interested in it, thats why I would like to know the facts.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's advice BTW, thanks :thumbsup:


Best thing you can do. You won't enjoy the ownership, and it'll put you off buying another.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Best thing you can do. You won't enjoy the ownership, and it'll put you off buying another.


yeah that's the sensible thing to do.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

must read through the thread to the end dooh


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like it sold then


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/226889-tears-rolling.html


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

sold

to my good mate Patrick


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

spikem603 said:


> sold
> 
> to my good mate Patrick


enjoy it patrick opcorn:


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> enjoy it patrick opcorn:


cars amazing mate, has the new gearbox software, and the white looks amazing especially when you pull up in a petrol station with loads of lights etc.. proper head turner.

Not quiet as fast on acceleration as my evo X but its not far off, hits 6th gear really really fast... would be good to compare my X with a similar powered GTR.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

A stage 4 car would leave you like you were stood still Spike. The speed of the gear changes make a massive difference. Also, injectors, intakes and a map and you upwards of 600hp with the same torque. You know first hand how much it cost to get a X to that level. 

If you want to compare you car like for like, you should be comparing it to a forged one with aftermarket turbos, not one with bolt on mods


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> A stage 4 car would leave you like you were stood still Spike. The speed of the gear changes make a massive difference. Also, injectors, intakes and a map and you upwards of 600hp with the same torque. You know first hand how much it cost to get a X to that level.
> 
> If you want to compare you car like for like, you should be comparing it to a forged one with aftermarket turbos, not one with bolt on mods


yeah true, a stage 4 GTR would theres no question about that, I have spent 5hit loads of money forging pistons, HKS turbo, cylinder liners, injetors, cams the list goes on..etc etc.. and I know the GTR just needs a few grand pumped into it and its 700bhp, but my point is a stage 1 or 2 GTR whatever it is? is not as quick as my X, even with the lightening fast gear changes, I was expecting more.. my X is faster by alot, but we are talking about a 2.1 Evo X vs a 3.8 twin turbo GTR, both have similar BHP but mine is 290 kg lighter, and I have launch control


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> yeah true, a stage 4 GTR would theres no question about that, I have spent 5hit loads of money forging pistons, HKS turbo, cylinder liners, injetors, cams the list goes on..etc etc.. and I know the GTR just needs a few grand pumped into it and its 700bhp, but my point is a stage 1 or 2 GTR whatever it is? is not as quick as my X, even with the lightening fast gear changes, I was expecting more.. my X is faster by alot, but we are talking about a 2.1 Evo X vs a 3.8 twin turbo GTR, both have similar BHP but mine is 290 kg lighter, and I have launch control


Compare it to a GTR with the same/similar mods, or compared a standard X with a standard GTR. 

What you are doing is trying to compare a Evo which has 20 grand spent on it to a GTR thats had a grand spent on it.

Compare yours to someones like Adamamtium, Jamies P, Judleys....it dont think it will make you feel too good

Even mine, which only has a forged engine and reworked standard turbos would be a better comparison, even though Ive had no head work, stock cooler, stock frame turbos etc etc..

Dont forget I had an X before the GTR. Ive had two GTR's. Ive had 11 different Evos. Only had the one Evo X though. Tells a story


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Compare it to a GTR with the same/similar mods, or compared a standard X with a standard GTR.
> 
> What you are doing is trying to compare a Evo which has 20 grand spent on it to a GTR thats had a grand spent on it.
> 
> ...


all I said was my Evo X is quicker than the 570bhp GTR what we just bought, and.. it is! There is no doubt about it, the GTR what we just bought IMO feels just like a standard 911 996 turbo


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Might not be running right.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Might not be running right.


theres some noise coming from the gearbox on idle and you can hear it whilst driving too.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If is a rattle, it's the bell housing. A common problem. 

You are aware the gearbox is towards the back of car? Under the rear seats. Bell housing is towards the front.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> If is a rattle, it's the bell housing. A common problem.
> 
> You are aware the gearbox is towards the back of car? Under the rear seats. Bell housing is towards the front.


No I wasn't aware of that, I will check it out. Chronos said something about the bell housing on the GTR being a common problem as well. Can it be repaired? is it expensive?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

spikem603 said:


> No I wasn't aware of that, I will check it out. Chronos said something about the bell housing on the GTR being a common problem as well. Can it be repaired? is it expensive?


about £700 for a fix i think, near perm fix


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> about £700 for a fix i think, near perm fix


what is it exactly thats making the noise though?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

its the carrier bearing for the drive shaft.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rain said:


> its the carrier bearing for the drive shaft.


thanks mate.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

has anyone got a link or some more info about the Bell housing problem? we need to get this sorted before we sell it on.

Thanks


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spikem603 said:


> ? we need to get this sorted before we sell it on.



Asked for advise all thread. Everyone says not to buy it. 

I say it will be a bad experience and put you off for life.

Lets his friend buy it.

Now for sale.

Brilliant.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

spikem603 said:


> has anyone got a link or some more info about the Bell housing problem? we need to get this sorted before we sell it on.
> 
> Thanks


ACspeedtech : Power and chassis performance solutions

GTR Front bellhousing repair

We offer a repair service for the GTR front bellhousing, this is a common problem on these cars, characterised by a 'rattle' from the front footwell area at idle and a resonance/vibration under cruising conditions in the cabin.

This is caused by the poorly designed bearing placement/fixing from factory which results in the bearings coming free and spinning in the housings causing the noise and resonance. After repairing this issue, removing the factory circlip on the int. shaft on refit allows float to compensate for the expansion/contraction of the bellhousing which will stop this problem occuring again.


There are two bearings that may be damaged. One at either end of the int. shaft
The pricings for the solution are:

£400 inc.vat Removal and refit of bellhousing
£320 inc.vat Machining/ manufacturing/ replacement/ solution for the REAR BEARING
£440 inc.vat Machining/ manufacturing/ replacement/ solution for the FRONT BEARING
£40 Carriage 

Obviously, if only one of the bearings has failed, the other can be refitted using a heavy duty high temp fitting compound, securing it properly.


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers mate :smokin:

Car has already been sold on for 6k more, a German guy from Munich.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

spikem603 said:


> Cheers mate :smokin:
> 
> Car has already been sold on for 6k more, a German guy from Munich.


not a bad profit eh opcorn:


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> not a bad profit eh opcorn:


yeah good job we didn't listen to man with all the expert advice on here ey? lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah. Good job


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

the car was a cat c, i got it checked out about 2 months ago


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

marcusevo6 said:


> the car was a cat c, i got it checked out about 2 months ago


it was CAT D, we had all the papers from VOSA.


----------

